# Recycling Pop's walking stick



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I have recycled my dad's walking stick as a gift for my sister.

Dad passed away some years ago and left a couple of sticks lying around. These type of sticks are dead

easy to straighten with a heat gun and, depending on the condition, there is no real need to treat the stick itself.

In the end I did strip the stick back and varnish it.

Pics are: bending the stick in the wood vice after heating; the stick after a slight bending - note the pencil mark on the bench showing the original position of the stick and, finally, views of the finished stick.

This morning I bought a new walking stick from the chemist's ($A20) to do the same type of project. I will post the result later

Can't find a straight stick for that quick project??? Head down to the chemist...

Cheers

Mick

PS Note to self - remember to take Iphone photos in landscape!!!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool! But Antiques Road Show would chastise you for tampering with the finish!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice work

Its easy to straighten most sticks , much prefer a straight stick always seem stronger.The rustic look dosnt appeal to me and with a antler thumb stick seems more elegant straightened


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking old sticks. I've got a few sticks I'd like to try my hand at straightening with my heat gun. Thanks for the post.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

> These type of sticks are dead
> 
> easy to straighten with a heat gun and, depending on the condition, there is no real need to treat the stick itself.


Curious what your technique to using the "heat gun" is?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

There are two methods of heating the sticks just use a heat gun and keep it moving so not to scortch the stck heat small areas at a time , you can just bend them on your knee when hot enough if you have decent jeans on it wont burn. or just use a clamp heast it up clamp it and leave till cool.

alternativley steam them its much better and its a suprise how far you can bend them when you use this method after all a handle on a walking stick is made using this method its very quick


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would love to build a simple steamer. There are plenty of patterns out there.

Cobalt: I agree re straightness as a better look on thumb sticks. Our Aussie timber is, I think, tougher to straighten.

Has anyone had success straightening thicker sticks??? What's the thickest anyone has ever straightened?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You dont need to build one just use a large saucepan , just get the water boiling lay the stick over it cover with a old cloth canvs is the best and just steam it for about 10 mins.

If you look in old post in home made walking sticks page 1 "my first Stick , Hawthorn " you will find a electric steamer there the club i go to use for steaming .and some jigs for straightening

Boat builders use this method on wooden planks , they may have better equipment but the principle the samee


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Cobalt,

What max thicknesses will steaming work to?

I have made a simple bending jig and it works OK.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry cant help ypu with that i dont know.i just use mainly around 1- 1.5" maximum

the steamer i mention regarding my First Stick, Hazel is on page 9 in home made walking sticks. think i said page 1 sorry.

try a boat builder or search the net

but looking forward to see you next sticks. have you tried rams and water buffalo yet they make great toppes and thumb sticks


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the bending info and I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## pjt113 (Jan 20, 2014)

Who's the chemist?


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Should I say Drug Store???
We call a drug store a chemist shop or just "the chemist's".


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

In the USA we refer to it as the Drug store or Pharmacy -- but I understood what you meant.


----------



## pjt113 (Jan 20, 2014)

Got it, I thought maybe it was someone screen name


----------

